# Filtro pasivo dudas...



## torru (Feb 9, 2012)

Buenas necesitaria montar un filtro pasivo para subwoofer. La idea era entre la mesa y las estapas meterle el filtro. ¿se podria hacer?. y como podria hacerlo. la salida de la mesa es a 1,6 v +/- 0.5 db. gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 9, 2012)

torru dijo:


> Buenas necesitaria montar un filtro pasivo para subwoofer. La idea era entre la mesa y las estapas meterle el filtro. ¿se podria hacer?. y como podria hacerlo. la salida de la mesa es a 1,6 v +/- 0.5 db. gracias



La salida de tu mesa es de baja señal, necesitas un amplificador para generar potencia.

Entre la mesa y el amplificador (o potencia), puedes colocar un filtro activo o pasivo (no recomendable el pasivo en baja señal).

Para filtros, cálculos, y demás, visita ésta página, hay mucha información.

Sería interesante que pusieras la frecuencia de corte que quieres para el sub, pero no creo poder ayudarte mas que la página que te indiqué...

Saludos, y lee los enlaces de mi firma...


----------



## torru (Feb 9, 2012)

mil gracias por contestar tan rapido  voy a mirarme la pagina y a repasar mi teoria de electronica que la tengo un poco abandonada desde hace meses jejejeje graciassssss


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2012)

torru dijo:


> Buenas necesitaria montar un filtro pasivo para subwoofer. La idea era entre la mesa y las estapas meterle el filtro. ¿se podria hacer?. y como podria hacerlo. la salida de la mesa es a 1,6 v +/- 0.5 db. gracias



¿ Y por que "Pasivo" ?


----------



## torru (Feb 9, 2012)

por que para uno activo necesitaria una fuente de alimentacion... pero bueno estoy hay mirando soluciones XD


----------



## Dano (Feb 9, 2012)

torru dijo:


> por que para uno activo necesitaria una fuente de alimentacion... pero bueno estoy hay mirando soluciones XD



Y cual es el problema de agregar una pequeña fuente y hacer un filtro activo?


----------



## torru (Feb 9, 2012)

jejejejejeje si no es problema de hacer si no cuestion de tiempo buscaba algo sencillo ya que lo necesito lo antes posible. gracias de todas formas


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2012)

Lo sencillo *NO* siempre es lo mejor.

Puedes armar un filtro activo y tomar la alimentación de la propia consola.
Son solo un par de decenas de mA de consumo, incluso si te das maña podrías colocarlo dentro de la misma consola.


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 9, 2012)

torru dijo:


> jejejejejeje si no es problema de hacer si no cuestion de tiempo buscaba algo sencillo ya que lo necesito lo antes posible. gracias de todas formas



Recuerda que los pasivos quitan señal, y además lo necesitas para hacer un subwoofer, osea, para un sistema 2.1, eso quiere decir que tenes una pérdida enorme de señal, mas la sumas (probable) de ambas señales...

Te recomiendo mil veces activo en baja señal...

Saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 9, 2012)

con un TL081 puedes hacer un filtro activo para sub-woofer y es mucho mejor
con un activo te evitas andar buscando mucho

para este filtro solo requieres 
2 resistencias
2 capacitores electroliticos
1 capacitor de poliester
1 IC TL081 o TL071
igual filtro para sub-woofer activo y funciona de las mil maravillas


----------



## torru (Feb 9, 2012)

muchas gracias por las respuestas jejejeje creo k me lo voy a tomar con calma y a montar algo como dios manda... me interesa mucho el ultimo circuito si me pasaran el esquema me harian un gran favor jejeje y graciassssss


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 9, 2012)

torru dijo:


> muchas gracias por las respuestas jejejeje creo k me lo voy a tomar con calma y a montar algo como dios manda... me interesa mucho el ultimo circuito si me pasaran el esquema me harian un gran favor jejeje y graciassssss



Y si usaras el *buscador *te harías un gran favor vos mismo y no se mezclarían cosas de diferentes temas...


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 10, 2012)

Aqui esta el esquematico
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/asesoria-filtro-pasa-bajos-22781/

tambien lo puedes buscar en construya su videorockola con su pcb
solo busca bien en el foro


----------



## salomon103 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hola. Nunca me había metido a esto de hacer un filtro pasivo y ya estando en esto me surgieron algunas dudas que no he encontrado en internet y agradecería a los conocedores de esto me ayudaran.

Anteriormente solamente ponía al agudo un condensador de 4.7 microfaradios y logicamente sonaba y protegía al tweeter, pero al aumentar de volumen no lo quemaba pero el sonido se notaba demasiado saturado y era muy molesto no me gustaba (el woofer estaba directo a full range).

Lo que necesito es hacerle un corte al agudo (asd1001 eminence) a 5000hz con un filtro de tercer orden para tener una atenuacion por octava de 18 db. y para el woofer (delta 12a eminence) no ponerle filtro, ya que este tiene un rango de frecuencia de 56 hz a 5000hz y graficamente muestran que a 5000hz cae dramáticamente por lo que no considero que sea necesario usar filtro. 

Dudas que tengo:

1. Experimentando y tratando de economizar hice la bobina con un alambre de .5mm que encontre de una vieja bobina de carro y me da una resistencia de 736.85 miliOhms *estara bien asi o mejor la hago de alambre mas grueso* para bajar la resistencia de unos 1.2mm por ejemplo. El amplificador me da 650 watts por canal 8 Ohms y son 2 agudos por bocina de 50 watts cada uno con rango de frecuencia de 2500 a 20000hz 

2. Compre condensador de 4.7 mf a 250v que fue lo que mas se acerco a los 5.3 que me pide el programa (*no se en que afecta que sea mas chico de lo que me pide el programa*) 

3. El programa me pide 16 microfaradios en el condensador2 pero no encontré y puse 2 electroliticos de 8mf a 250v en paralelo. *Es correcto para que me de 16mf a 250v o estoy mal.*

Gracias por comentar. Adjunto información en Word.

Ver el archivo adjunto crossover tercer orden 5000hz.rar


----------

